# DarkDesertFox's Animation Gallery



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 4, 2015)

Lately I've been getting back into MMD (MikuMikuDance) and have started making animations again. I just make random animations when I'm feeling up to it. I discovered a way to use MMD to convert animations into transparent gifs by exporting the animation as a .AVI file and importing it into Photoshop. I try to make looped animations because I think looped gifs are cool and why not? *I do not own any of these models and I do not take credit for boning them.*



Spoiler: Isabelle and Captain Falcon Pushups














Spoiler: Miku in a Sonic Suit Chasing Little Mac













Spoiler: Marth Pushing a Mini Wario in a Baby Stroller













Spoiler: Rosalina Escaping a Blue Shell













Spoiler: Link Fighting a Cucco













Spoiler: An Evening with Marth













Spoiler: Groudon's Lunch













Spoiler: Lana and Zelda Fighting Over a Link Body Pillow













Spoiler: Kingdom Hearts Mistletoe Mischief













Spoiler: Hatching a Lapras













Spoiler: ACNL Remake













Spoiler: Persona 5 Protagonist and Futaba













Spoiler: Marth's Anime Decision











I also have a Lana one, but it's kind of inappropriate lol. I realize these aren't expertly done because I'm no expert, but regardless I have fun making them. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Hatori (Dec 4, 2015)

My favorite will always be this one:



DarkDesertFox said:


> Spoiler: Marth Pushing a Mini Wario in a Baby Stroller



I've never really tried doing any animations myself but very nice work! I like the simplicity and sillyness of them!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 4, 2015)

Hatori said:


> My favorite will always be this one:
> 
> I've never really tried doing any animations myself but very nice work! I like the simplicity and sillyness of them!



Thank you! Yeah, I'm hoping doing more of these will help me improve. Unrelated, but nice Zankyou no Terror signature.


----------



## Hatori (Dec 4, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I'm hoping doing more of these will help me improve. Unrelated, but nice Zankyou no Terror signature.



No problem! I'm sure they will! Practice makes perfect

And thanks!


----------



## zeoli (Dec 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Spoiler: Link Fighting a Cucco



reports u for animal abuse, nerd.


----------



## Kuroh (Dec 5, 2015)

important: is Marth the father of that Wario


----------



## teto (Dec 5, 2015)

umeiko said:


> important: is Marth the father of that Wario



pretty sure Marth just stole the Wario

also I love the animations they're cute n funny <3


----------



## merve-chan (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't the.. the one with miku in the sonic suit really got me laughing loud! Keep up the good job!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks guys! My sister asked me to do a sexy Marth and...


----------



## EtchaSketch (Dec 5, 2015)

This is probably my favorite thread xD


----------



## derezzed (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't know what I expected when I clicked on this thread but it definitely wasn't this. 
This is a nice surprise, to say the least. A+ animations dude ;-]

My personal favorite is the Link one, which is hella funny to me for some reason. Burst out laughing when the spoiler opened.


----------



## Zane (Dec 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Spoiler: Marth Pushing a Mini Wario in a Baby Stroller





DarkDesertFox said:


> Thanks guys! My sister asked me to do a sexy Marth and...




I cant believe i'm looking at these with my own two eyes
thank u for making them 

(I don't know much about animation but they look pretty good !!)


----------



## Hatori (Dec 5, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thanks guys! My sister asked me to do a sexy Marth and...



I thank you and your sister for this creation. 

Keep up the funny and awesome work!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 5, 2015)

derezzed said:


> I don't know what I expected when I clicked on this thread but it definitely wasn't this.
> This is a nice surprise, to say the least. A+ animations dude ;-]
> 
> My personal favorite is the Link one, which is hella funny to me for some reason. Burst out laughing when the spoiler opened.





Zane said:


> I cant believe i'm looking at these with my own two eyes
> thank u for making them
> 
> (I don't know much about animation but they look pretty good !!)





Hatori said:


> I thank you and your sister for this creation.
> 
> Keep up the funny and awesome work!



Thank you guys! Glad you all enjoy them. Here is a bonus deleted scene from Pokemon Omega Ruby.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 6, 2015)

Today I present you Lana and Zelda fighting over a Link body pillow.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh my god I love you so much.


----------



## kassie (Dec 8, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Today I present you Lana and Zelda fighting over a Link body pillow.



omg i love this


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2015)

Haha, glad you guys like it. I made this quick animation of an idea I had earlier. I put it in my signature, but if it annoys people I can remove it. I know gif signatures can be distracting.


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

do one of characters smacking each other


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 9, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> do one of characters smacking each other



Will do! Any particular ones you had in mind? I can't guarantee I have a model for every game, but there are a lot out there.


----------



## boujee (Dec 9, 2015)

Mario and sanic


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 8, 2016)

Best things since sliced bread 8/8 m8 no h8


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 23, 2016)

I was bored so I made an animation of the Pokemon X/Y trainer hatching a Lapras.







Edit: I also realized I missed the Mario and Sonic request. My bad. I'll have to do that one sometime.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 26, 2016)

I used MMD and Photoshop to attempt to make the ACNL opening with Isabelle.


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Aug 29, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I used MMD and Photoshop to attempt to make the ACNL opening with Isabelle.



Thank you ever so much for pointing me to your gallery!  Maybe I'm bias, but the ACNL ones are the best simply because they look so gorgeously crisp and HD (are they?) and I'm very akin to lovely colour pallets. Not so keen on the others simply because they look a little washed out


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 29, 2016)

Great work ! Your animations look pretty smooth which is hard to achieve (I heard that MMD likes to be wonky and weird sometimes xD)
That last one is really nice, seems like it's really from the game >w<
Keep it up !


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 15, 2017)

Thought I'd post my new signature animation here since I haven't shared anything in awhile. Protagonist and Futaba from Persona 5.


----------



## zeoli (May 15, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thought I'd post my new signature animation here since I haven't shared anything in awhile. Protagonist and Futaba from Persona 5.



Need more boss baby.


----------



## Hatori (May 15, 2017)

These are great as always!

I humbly request one of my boy Yusuke
that guy is too silly not to love


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 15, 2017)

Hatori said:


> These are great as always!
> 
> I humbly request one of my boy Yusuke
> that guy is too silly not to love



When they release a Yusuke model I will gladly fulfill this request. So much you can do with that guy.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 28, 2017)

Not a new animation, but I forgot to post this here awhile ago. I had it as my signature once. It was probably too small to see what was going on though.



Spoiler: Marth's Anime Decision


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 28, 2017)

Lol, I love the Marth ones. My 2 year old loves these too. He loves Super Smash Bros.


----------

